# Boycott of Companies



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello brethren. 

I'm currently digging around for information on companies that have policies that favor a pro-homosexuality viewpoint for a blog post tomorrow afternoon. After running into the likes of Apple, Microsoft and Intel on the list, I'm having to wonder if a Christian who bought products from these companies prior to discover their connections to the pro-homosexuality movement could hang on to the materials or would they be compelled to rid themselves of such items.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Romans922 (Jun 11, 2012)

You should go with pro-abortion too.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jun 11, 2012)

Romans922 said:


> You should go with pro-abortion too.



Gonna do a similar blog post for that on Thursday with research to commence Wednesday. I just don't want to overburden myself since the work on just one can be exhausting.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jun 11, 2012)

That's been the direction I've been leaning on both the homosexuality and abortion support issues. My biggest issue is that I own electronics from the three companies I mentioned, and I'm not exactly certain if I could, in good conscience, keep these materials.


----------



## Miss Marple (Jun 11, 2012)

Pure opinion here, but if you already own them, I don't see how refusing to use them affects the company. They already have your money.

Places I'm avoiding these days, that I used to frequent: Starbucks, Macys, JCPenneys, Target. All because of the homosexual promotion.


----------



## Tim (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes, for me, I recognize Starbucks, JC Penney*, and Home Depot as being problematic.

*unfortunately, I just bought some clothes there, and had a wonderful buying experience, with great customer service. I only learned very recently that there were problems with the policies of that company. So, I won't be going back until things change.


----------



## Tim (Jun 11, 2012)

To answer the OP, I will not be returning the items, nor do I have a tender conscience about this. I will simply move forward and make the best buying decisions I can in the future.


----------



## kappazei (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a friend who owned stocks in a munitions company. It's market niche were hunters but when he found out that they signed a military contract, he sold the stocks. Really respect him for that.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jun 11, 2012)

I try to avoid companies that are blatantly campaigning/contributing for issues I reject. If you tried to avoid every company that was quiet about it, too, you'd likely have trouble putting food on the table and clothes on your back (even from the raw materials).


----------



## Miss Marple (Jun 11, 2012)

"It's market niche were hunters but when he found out that they signed a military contract, he sold the stocks. Really respect him for that. "

Are you (or was he) saying that there is something sinful about having a military contract? If so, I wonder why.


----------



## Mushroom (Jun 11, 2012)

Miss Marple said:


> "It's market niche were hunters but when he found out that they signed a military contract, he sold the stocks. Really respect him for that. "
> 
> Are you (or was he) saying that there is something sinful about having a military contract? If so, I wonder why.


----------



## SolaSaint (Jun 11, 2012)

Miss Marple said:


> Pure opinion here, but if you already own them, I don't see how refusing to use them affects the company. They already have your money.
> 
> Places I'm avoiding these days, that I used to frequent: Starbucks, Macys, JCPenneys, Target. All because of the homosexual promotion.



Please don't tell me Macy's is pro homosexual. I quit shopping at JC Penney and started buying from Macy's. Looks like I'll be heading for WalMart for my clothes unless Kohl's is OK.


----------



## rookie (Jun 11, 2012)

Scottish Lass said:


> I try to avoid companies that are blatantly campaigning/contributing for issues I reject. If you tried to avoid every company that was quiet about it, too, you'd likely have trouble putting food on the table and clothes on your back (even from the raw materials).



This is along the thoughts I had. I know of a few American companies, that are 75% owned by Muslims overseas. And the companies are family friendly. One of them being AOL, (or at least use to be). As mentioned above, we live in a sinful world, and we are to keep ourselves separate. But the point we are to keep separate is not to be lustful in the worlds toys and always looking for satisfaction in the flesh and materials. Now if a fellow brother or sister has a strong conviction against a company, by all means. Pepsi Co, uses aborted embryos to conduct testing for the majority of its products. No embryos are in the products, but they are used for testing. Does that mean I won't buy another bottle of Pepsi? Hardly, due to the fact I enjoy drinking it (health concerns are another topic). What about certain medications that are produced by companies that are in sinful practices, however, a christian has a heart condition, and that medication keeps him alive....does he boycott what keeps him alive?

I could go on with this one, but I see it more as a matter of conviction.


----------



## Tim (Jun 11, 2012)

The other thing that can be said is that a boycott also potentially takes money from employees who may or may not support a given controversial view.


----------



## TylerRay (Jun 11, 2012)

> Please test your servants for ten days: Give us nothing but vegetables to eat and water to drink. Then compare our appearance with that of the young men who eat the royal food, and treat your servants in accordance with what you see. -Dan 1:12-13



Who do you reckon got the money for Daniel's veggies?


----------



## Miss Marple (Jun 12, 2012)

Cited on a Catholic site as being from Bostonpride.com, although that link doesn't work:

"Experience Pride + Joy

Macy’s is proud to support Pride Month 2010. Our Pride + Joy campaign, taking place in 16 cities across the country, exemplifies how we feel about our customers and our employees, who show us every day the meaning of courage and character.

The Boston Pride 2010 theme is “Riots to Rights – Celebrating 40 Years of Progress,” which honors the 1969 Stonewall Rebellion that commenced the modern Gay Rights movement and commemorates the progress we’ve made as a community since those early days in the battle for equal rights. "


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jun 12, 2012)

SolaSaint said:


> Miss Marple said:
> 
> 
> > Pure opinion here, but if you already own them, I don't see how refusing to use them affects the company. They already have your money.
> ...



Macy's is, Kohl's and Wal-mart are not from what I can tell. Kohl's got a horrible rating on the 2011 Corporate Equality Index funded by the Human Rights Campaign (evaluates how conforming businesses are to LGBT people...this is one of those things where the lower the number, the better for us as Christians), so they should be good. They got a 15, Walmart got a 40. It's VERY rare for companies scoring this low to be supporting LGBT campaigns on any active scale.


----------



## kappazei (Jun 12, 2012)

Miss Marple said:


> "It's market niche were hunters but when he found out that they signed a military contract, he sold the stocks. Really respect him for that. "
> 
> Are you (or was he) saying that there is something sinful about having a military contract? If so, I wonder why.



Profitting from selling arms? Seems pretty straight foward, especially if one concerned about the proliferation of light weapons in places like Africa.


----------

